# Aż wstyd temat poprawnie nazwać.

## C1REX

Do czegoś takiego wstyd się przyznać. 

Spierniczyłem coś podczas instalacji (cała przeprowadzona na MDK) i nie działa mi polecenie startx, a jeśli się zaloguję jako zawykły user to po startx pisze, że nie ma nazwy hosta (a nazwa wydaje się, że jest). 

Na zachrootowanym środowisku wszystko działa pięknie i nie ma mowy o jakichkolwiek błędach.  

Zabijcie moją głupotę, bo ja nie mam z nią już siły..... ehh....

p.s. Czym się różni zachrootowane środowsko od normalnego uruchomienia systemu? (podstawy znam)

----------

## cechor

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. Czym się różni zachrootowane środowsko od normalnego uruchomienia systemu? (podstawy znam)

 

zchrotowane srodowisko ma wszystkie pliki i katalogi z ktorych korzysta "oddzielnie" od normalnego (o ile nie ustawiono inaczej)  dlatego np jesli ustawiles nazwe hosta w pliku /etc/hostname tylko w srodowisku niechrotowanym to musisz to ustawic teraz u siebie w systemie.

----------

## C1REX

Problem rozwiązany. 

Z dziwnych względów nie został stworzony katalog /home/c1rex 

Ręczna produkcja katalogów dla userów załatwiła sprawę.

----------

## cechor

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Problem rozwiązany. 
> 
> Z dziwnych względów nie został stworzony katalog /home/c1rex 
> 
> Ręczna produkcja katalogów dla userów załatwiła sprawę.

 

No wlasnie  polecenie  useradd nie tworzy katalogow. Jesli chcesz dodawac uzytkownikow tak jak w innych distro to zainstaluj pakiet app-admin/superadduser i dodawaj userow poleceniem superadduser

----------

## meteo

 *cechor wrote:*   

> No wlasnie  polecenie  useradd nie tworzy katalogow. Jesli chcesz dodawac uzytkownikow tak jak w innych distro to zainstaluj pakiet app-admin/superadduser i dodawaj userow poleceniem superadduser

 

 :Confused:  dodaje, dodaje, tyle, że nie domyślnie... RTFM?

```
SYNOPSIS

       useradd [-c comment] [-d home_dir]

               [-e expire_date] [-f inactive_time]

               [-g initial_group] [-G group[,...]]

               [-m [-k skeleton_dir]] [-o] [-p passwd]

               [-s shell] [-u uid] login

...

       -m     The  user's home directory will be created if it does not exist.

              The files contained in skeleton_dir will be copied to  the  home

              directory  if  the  -k  option is used, otherwise the files con-

              tained in /etc/skel will be used instead.  Any directories  con-

              tained  in  skeleton_dir  or  /etc/skel  will  be created in the

              user's home directory as well.  The -k option is only  valid  in

              conjunction  with  the  -m option.  The default is to not create

              the directory and to not copy any files.

```

----------

## C1REX

Ja bym szybciej na to wpadł, gdyby nie to, że wielokrotnie już dodawałem  userów - na różnych dystrybucjach. Wcześniej robiłem (tak się wydawało) dokładnie tak samo, a teraz coś sknociłem. 

Na szczęście jakoś rozwiązałem ten głupi problem.

----------

## meteo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> nie działa mi polecenie startx, a jeśli się zaloguję jako zawykły user to po startx pisze, że nie ma nazwy hosta (a nazwa wydaje się, że jest).

 

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  Problem rozwiązany. Z dziwnych względów nie został stworzony katalog /home/c1rex

 

no to jak to, z jakiego konta próbowałeś wcześniej? zrozumiałem, że z roota też... a /root chyba miałeś?

----------

## C1REX

Było tak:

login: root - działa 

login: c1rex - brak hosta i (po pewnym czasie) plików konfiguracyjnych

c1rex@C1REX / $ su

 # startx - nie ma takiego polecenia. 

Root i Super User to nie jest dokładnie to samo. Już kilka razy poznałem dzielące ich różnice.

----------

## meteo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Root i Super User to nie jest dokładnie to samo. Już kilka razy poznałem dzielące ich różnice.

 

oj oj, polecam man su...

```

SYNOPSIS

       su [-] [username [args]]

DESCRIPTION

       [...]

       The  optional argument  -  may be used to provide an environment

       similiar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly.

       [...]

```

----------

## C1REX

 *meteo wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   Root i Super User to nie jest dokładnie to samo. Już kilka razy poznałem dzielące ich różnice. 
> 
> oj oj, polecam man su...
> 
> 

 

Trochę się nie zrozumieliśmy.... ale już mniejsza z tym. 

A tak swoją drogą, to lektury nigdy za wiele. 

Jak to miło dostać taki komentarz, zamiast RTFM. : )

Pozdrawiam ludzi życzliwych.

----------

## meteo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Trochę się nie zrozumieliśmy.... ale już mniejsza z tym.

 ale jestem ciekaw jak to było, zwłaszcza a propos tego, że  *C1REX wrote:*   

> A tak swoją drogą, to lektury nigdy za wiele.

 

zawsze do usług  :Laughing: 

----------

